
Ask HN: How does your company organize its knowledge? - ericelias
wiki, github, markdown, google docs? what&#x27;s the best practices that you&#x27;ve discovered?
======
bjoernm
We tried a lot of tools and one approach that didn't work for us was a large
shared hierarchy of files and folders. We tried Google Docs for this, but it
got messy quickly and had to be maintained manually. Additionally, it took a
lot of time to find what you were looking for via search or exploring the
tree. People had different ideas on how to structure everything.

We abandoned files and folders and are currently using our own real-time wiki
([https://www.nuclino.com](https://www.nuclino.com)) to access a flat
hierarchy of pages mainly via a title-based and full-text search. Internal
links between pages provide a good way for us to navigate among related pages.
For a more explorative approach we are experimenting with automatic tagging
and visualizations.

